# Opinions Wanted



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

*Shop made resaw sled for bandsaw vs "log mill" to cut 2 flat sides and a magfence for resawing*.......just watched a Carter Products video of youtube! My intension is to slab up some honeylocust collected from the in-laws…..most pieces are 10" diameter or less and about 18" long.

joe


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Al just did this one…

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/51207


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I made one like BarryW posted and have used it a lot. The nice thing about it is you can hold BIG logs or small logs with no twisting or rolling.


----------

